# MacBook Pro w/ Netgear Router



## Vader15 (Jun 23, 2006)

Howdy. I have a brand new MacBook Pro 2.16 ghz dual core and all. i also have a netgear wireless router that works flawlessly with the PC's i have (wirelessly.) however i can't get the router to work with my macbook. even more interesting is that the internet works just by plugging an ethernet cable into the router and then to the computer, without having to configure anything or manually connect, etc. however, it will not work wirelessly. can anyone help?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 24, 2006)

What kind of encryption is on wireless part of the router?


----------



## Vader15 (Jun 24, 2006)

or WPA or something? multimedia is what i do, not networking. it's the netgear wgt624 v2, if that helps at all. thanks.


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 24, 2006)

Explain "Can't get it to work with my Mac". What happens? Does it connect but fail to acquire  an address? Does it not connect at all?

Do you know how to go into the router configuration? Let us know what the settings under the wireless section are.


----------



## Atomic.Fusion (Jun 25, 2006)

Probably the same thing with my Netgear router.  Couldn't get it to connect until I disabled the WEP.  I thought maybe if I set the Netgear to 128bit encryption, that it would probably work, but I would have to change all the settings on all my computers, and I live out in a fairly sparse neighborhood so I just disabled encryption altogether.

Of course I would be interested to hear back from you if you decide to set your router on 128bit encryption.


----------



## jhd (Jul 10, 2006)

if you're using 64bit WEP encryption you need to put a $ in front of the 10 character key when MAC OS asks for a WEP password.


----------



## Atomic.Fusion (Jul 10, 2006)

jhd said:


> if you're using 64bit WEP encryption you need to put a $ in front of the 10 character key when MAC OS asks for a WEP password.



Thank you very much for that helpful comment!  This should also prove my assumption that 128 bit would've worked if I had set the router to it, and that there really was nothing wrong with the router or the connection.


----------

